# 85 Tokai Goldstar



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Just got this last week...Great little axe!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice guitar. Those older Tokais are supposed to be the shiznit!.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Holy Cow, that's beautiful! It looks better than most Fenders today! I can see David Gilmour playing this...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice!! Are you sure it's not an '84? Headstock changed sometime during '85.

http://www.tokairegistry.com/tokai-info/tokai-fender.html


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

It is an 84...typo...

I was thinking of my 85 Squire...woops


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice one xbolt. I bought my Tokai Goldstar Sound back in 1985. It cost me only $250.00. I changed the pickups several years ago to Fender Lace sensors. I hope you get many years of playing enjoyment from yours. Here's mine:


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

That looks sweet...

I really like the necks on these things and they sound great.

I also have a couple of 82 Robin guitars that were built by Tokai at the time and the neck on the maple one is V shaped and the other is medium C. Both are nice too.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

xbolt said:


> That looks sweet...
> 
> I really like the necks on these things and they sound great.
> 
> I also have a couple of 82 Robin guitars that were built by Tokai at the time and the neck on the maple one is V shaped and the other is medium C. Both are nice too.


 You have to tell me where you got that robin with the kahler and for how much... it's exactly what i am looking for


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Well you take the closest time machine back to 1982 and custom order the RV-1 for around $600 with the latest Kahler Trem option which had just been released in 82, for another $200...

Or scour the various used sites like I did, but they don't usually pop up often or last too long.
I do know of a black one going for just under 1k near Texas...


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice pictures... I forgot that Stevie and Jimmie did that!
Is the next one Eric Johnson? Doesn't look like a typical Tokai Headstock, it reminds me of a Tyler Headstock.

why the Billy Gibbons picture?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

2N1305 said:


> Nice pictures... I forgot that Stevie and Jimmie did that!
> Is the next one Eric Johnson? Doesn't look like a typical Tokai Headstock, it reminds me of a Tyler Headstock.
> 
> why the Billy Gibbons picture?


Billy's a Tokai fan as well. He's played Tokai Love Rocks (their version of the Les Paul) in concerts.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Those are Robin guitars which started as Tokai built guitars.
They later started building in Texas...These guys all endorsed Robins foa a time.

Here are my US built Robins...
Korina, 
Swamp Ash/Maple
Solid Flame Maple
Mahogany/Flame Maple
Swamp Ash


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice score... congrats. Friend of mine had a mid-80s Tokai Strat that was an incredible guitar. Much better quality than what Fender was putting out back in the day.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's a pic of my old 80's Goldstar Sound. It was on it's third set of frets when I bought it and had travelled across the country several times with some geezer in a gospel/country ensemble. It played better that most strats I've owned. Great guitars for the money.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

yep, SRV liked them in his early days....


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

My friend's Tokai was like that... a cream body, rosewood board. Real looker of a guitar.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

No kidding, eh!? I never ever would have thought so... But I do believe that the japanese made better quality products than most others between 1978 and 1988. I'd love to find me an Ibanez Artist.


----------

